
Germans in a Nutshell - merusame
http://www.livhambrett.com/everything-i-know-about-germany-germans/what-i-know-about-germans/
======
lawl
Database error. Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=de&source=an...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=de&source=android-
browser&ei=bT2XUu7_BsXY7AaC5oGAAg&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.livhambrett.com%2Feverything-
i-know-about-germany-germans%2Fwhat-i-know-about-
germans%2F&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.livhambrett.com%2Feverything-i-know-
about-germany-germans%2Fwhat-i-know-about-germans%2F&gs_l=mobile-gws-
serp.3...22860.22860.0.23868.1.1.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c.1.32.mobile-gws-
serp..1.0.0.yKwFSeLQ6F4)

------
DrinkWater
20\. No, no, no, absolutely not true. All our immediate neighbors (dutch,
etc.) speak way better English.

26\. Depends, and varies extremely between the different regions in Germany.

49\. Correction: Germans absorb alcohol. Only nation that will win against
them in a drinking contest: Russia

65\. Absolutely true. Before they had scanners, they would hammer in the codes
of each article, like they were high, and they were at least 20% faster. Now
that was an experience!

81\. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA! It's true.

95\. There is even a joke about that: If you see someone in the US with a Jack
Wolfskin jacket, he IS German.

~~~
dagw
20\. Confused me as well. My wife's grandmother was from Germany and she still
has a lot of family there. They've come here to visits and we've been over a
few times. Many of them (especially those over 60) speak no English at all,
and only a couple of the younger ones speak anything that resembles decent
English. I also found that outside of the major cities there is no guarantee
that the people working in shops, restaurants or hotels speak English.

------
iSnow
Just when you want to read up on stereotypes, the database goes down :/

Some things really made me laugh:

>Germans struggle enormously with the concept of ‘naked feet’. It is better
feet be clothed at all times.

>Germans, largely, are always exceptionally well groomed.

Obviously this guy has never been in Berlin, but only in well-to-do parts of
Bavaria.

~~~
qznc
She lived in "Münster, North Rhine-Westphalia, Weiden in der Oberpfalz,
Bavaria and Kiel, Schleswig-Holstein"

------
praptak
"someone passing by the rubbish bin will very quickly pull the bottle out and
take it to the recycling automat themselves"

I wonder what if this happens during Quiet Time, when you are not allowed to
recycle. Seems like an evil way to hang a German's internal rule-processing
engine :-)

~~~
daveid
Grocery stores (which contain the recycling automats) are not open on Sundays.

------
gambiting
I think the point 15 is wrong - raw BEEF mince is often eaten, usually with
raw egg, onions, pickles, pepper and salt - it's called the Tatar(and is
absolutely delicious). I've never heard of anyone eating pork mince raw.

~~~
DrinkWater
He is referring to "Mettbrötchen". Fucking delicious.

~~~
gambiting
You're right, I've never heard of it. I would love to try though!

------
qznc
"As a general bread rule, Germans seem to enjoy a darker or seeded bread."

Yes! One of big arguments against moving somewhere else. It is nearly
impossible to get good bread nearly everywhere else in the world.

~~~
ch0wn
I recently moved to the UK and this is so true. The lack of dairy product
variety and good dark bread is actually one of the most noticeable changes for
me in my daily life.

------
frik
"66\. Germans seem to really enjoy watching (dubbed) How I Met Your Mother,
Two and a Half Men and The Big Bang Theory."

haha, that's true. These TV series run in an infinite loop. And of course
everything in TV is dubbed ;)

~~~
qznc
Yes. Germany is really fond of dubbing. We also like our Bruce Willis voice
Manfred Lehmann much more. More "manly".

------
bugmen0t
two comments from a German: 1) Most of this applies to Bavaria, not to the
rest of Germany. The US isn't just Texas, you know ;) 2) All - I repeat - ALL
generalizations are wrong :-)

~~~
qznc
The article says "Münster, North Rhine-Westphalia, Weiden in der Oberpfalz,
Bavaria and Kiel, Schleswig-Holstein".

Berlin and East-Germany in general is not well represented.

------
anonyfox
After reading the comments, it seems that we germans shouldn't be known as
"krauts", but rather as "bratwursts". Indeed, there is always time for one...
:D

~~~
qznc
Good point. AFter all, our most popular meal in Germany is the "Currywurst".
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Currywurst](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Currywurst)

------
qznc
"No matter where you go you will find a clean public toilet."

Hm, I would disagree with that, but maybe it is just my german always-critical
attitude?

------
bebna
93 is because of 81

